# I was gassed, honestly



## hooter (Jan 19, 2009)

A few years ago on our 1st trip abroad in our 1st motorhome (34ft rv) we went to bed after an eventful day doing nothing but sunbathing and drinking,only to be awoken suddenly by the gas alarm screaming.

I, sleeping in the buff shot out of bed and started running around like a headless chicken.After a couple of seconds of fuddled thinking and ringing ears I started checking appliances hob etc. for signs of leaks. Finding nothing wrong I burst outside to check the gas bottle which was hooked into the fixed tank expecting an explosion or at the very least singed short and curlies.

Again nothing amiss.

I stood there scratching my head and a few other bits and realized I was naked!

Better get indoors before someone sees me and starts laughing.

On entering the camper and looking toward the bedroom I could just make out muffled giggling and the duvet wafting. I'd found the souce of the gas.

So I have been gassed but the alarm worked and the person responsible got away with nothing and in fact had the punishment of everyone on the campsite hearing the tale within a very short time.

I've heard tales of muggings break ins and bandits(spain) from the horses mouth but never gas attacks could I be the souce of them or more to the point could the missus? Please no sensible replys.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

You don't have to be in the MH. or in Spain etc. to get that sort of gassing .MY missus gets it every weekend at home.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

We were robbed recently by a team of crafty thieves using highly trained Ferrets
Dropped them in through the sky light
Curiously they only stole our 12 gas attack alarms
Apparently the crafty beggers sell them on, at Caravan and motorhome shows 

So BEWARE people


:roll: :roll:


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi hooter, i've seen your missus and quite believe she is capable of producing the said gas!! in fact i'm sure your username is her middle name. i'm surprised you survived the encounter, i have heard her do one or two of at least 5 or even 6 on the sphincter scale!! are you still using the snorkel ? regards sean


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

seanoo said:


> i have heard her do one or two of at least 5 or even 6 on the .....


Well, that's raised the tone, for sure.

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do women laugh / giggle when they try to gas us menfolk.


I don`t find it funny


Da ve P


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You would not like my wifes' gasses. They are infinitely worse than mine.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

If I decide to gas him, it's gonna be from the same place that supplies The Texas State Penitentiary. I am leaving nothing to chance. :badairday:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You should worry!! My wife is a vegitarian......


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I live with three boys, a boy dog and a girl dog. Boy dog is the stinkiest! Closely followed by youngest boy who thinks its hilarious - of course girls don't do it we ladies ....!

:dmage: 

Greenie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Dougie..can i borrow your bucket


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a gas this thread is!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Ooops, gassed again, even dog threw up it was that bad.


----------

